# Kleine Frage: Multilevel Navigation



## ScholVa (2. Jan 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ganz ehrlich überhaupt keine Ahnung von Java. Ich bin aber durch meine Navigationseinrichtung auf Java gestoßen und verwende nun Jquery und innerhalb meines HTML-Documents eine kleine Defiiton, um meine Navigation anzusprechen. Ich benötige lediglich eine Erklärung, wie ich meine Subsub-Menüpunkte ansprechen kann. Vllt. könnt ihr ja helfen, es ist bestimmt ganz einfach, aber ich weiß nicht, nach was ich suchen muss.... hier der Code:

HTML-Liste:

```
<ul class="dyn_menu">
    <li>
       <span class="dyn_menu_head">Startseite</span>
    </li>
</ul>


<ul class="dyn_menu">
    <li>
       <span class="dyn_menu_head">Produkte</span>
         <ul>
           <li>Produkt-Kategorie 1
              <ul>
                <li>Produkt 1</li>
                <li>Produkt 2</li>
                <li>Produkt 3</li>
                <li>Produkt 4</li>
                <li>Produkt 5</li>
              </ul>
            </li>
           <li>Produkt-Kategorie 2</li>
           <li>Produkt-Kategorie 3</li>
           <li>Produkt-Kategorie 4</li>
        </ul>
    </li>
</ul>


<ul class="dyn_menu">
   <li>
      <span class="dyn_menu_head">Registrierung</span>
        <ul>
          <li>Registrierung Submenü</li>
        </ul>
   </li>
</ul>


<ul class="dyn_menu">
    <li>
       <span class="dyn_menu_head">FAQ</span>
    </li>
</ul>


<ul class="dyn_menu">
   <li>
     <span class="dyn_menu_head">Kontakt</span>
        <ul>
          <li>Kontaktformular</li>
        </ul>
   </li>
</ul>


<ul class="dyn_menu">
    <li>
       <span class="dyn_menu_head">Über Uns</span>
    </li>
</ul>


<ul class="dyn_menu">
    <li>
       <span class="dyn_menu_head">Impressum</span>
    </li>
</ul>
```

Hier die Java-Definition:

```
<script language="JavaScript">
$(document).ready(function() {
$(".dyn_menu li ul").css( 'display','none');
$(".dyn_menu li span").click(function () {
$(this).parent().children("ul").slideToggle("fast");
});
});
</script>
```

Da funktioniert bisher das einfache Submenu (Produkt-Kategorie 1 etc.). Nun möchte ich aber, dass nach dem klicken das subsubmenü aufspringt und stehen bleibt. Habt ihr einen Tipp?

Vielen Dank schonmal!!
LG


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Jan 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/5566-java-javascript.html
java-forum.org - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Unterschied zwischen Java und Javascript? 
*verschoben*


----------



## tagedieb (2. Jan 2011)

Mach dasselbe nochmal wie fuer die Produktkategorie. Dann kannst du auch die einzelnen Produkte sehen.


```
$(".dyn_menu li ul li").click(function () {
    $(this).children("ul").slideToggle("fast");
});});
```


----------

